# Die beliebtesten Videos der PC Games-Community des heutigen Tages



## PCGamesRedaktion (23. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die beliebtesten Videos der PC Games-Community des heutigen Tages* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die beliebtesten Videos der PC Games-Community des heutigen Tages


----------



## sXeAlika (10. Dezember 2011)

er hätte wirklich nicht noch öfter "you know" sagen können.. wie kann man nur so unglaublich sprachbehindert sein? er hätte sich einen text vorher übelegen sollen..


----------



## DerBloP (1. Februar 2012)

you know


----------



## z3ro22 (2. Februar 2012)

naja ich freue mich nur auf diese wargame spiel


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Februar 2012)

animationen sind das wichtigste in spielen wenn die abgehackt und hölzern aussehn kann die grafik noch so geil sein


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Februar 2012)

GTA 5 + San Andreas :
man kann doch keinen Trailer mit echten Spielszenen vergleichen


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Februar 2012)

Sollte mich Wake jetzt vom Hocker reißen? Glaub vor 3-4 Jahren hätte das geklappt. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Februar 2012)

bissschen offtopic aber leute meine Boxen sind scheisse, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Am liebsten würd ich meine Stereoanlage an Pc anschliessen, mein tip kauft euch blos keine Teufel anlage herrrschaftnei 300 euro fürn arsch. Da muss man scho mehr geld nei haun, buhu so kann man doch keine Musik hören. Spiele ach so was für Spiele, oh falsches Forum hoppla bin ich im falschen Forum ?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Februar 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Sollte mich Wake jetzt vom Hocker reißen? Glaub vor 3-4 Jahren hätte das geklappt. Aber mal schauen.


 Nein sollte es nicht, vor ein paar Jahren hätts no passt aber jetzt. Seht mal wer da angekrochen kommt hihi


----------



## VanSwieten (15. Februar 2012)

Kennt wer die Musik von der Subsurface Scattering Demo? Ist leider im Film nicht angeführt.


----------



## Wamboland (15. Februar 2012)

Animiert wäre das erst interessant. So schaut es aber trotzdem beeindruckend aus.


----------



## tommy1977 (15. Februar 2012)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Nein sollte es nicht, vor ein paar Jahren hätts no passt aber jetzt. Seht mal wer da angekrochen kommt hihi



Keine Ahnung, was du genommen hast, aber die Menge würde mich mal interessieren und wo man das Zeug herbekommt.


----------



## Sirius89 (25. Februar 2012)

Mehr GW2 pcgames.de,mehr GW2 Videos plx!


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Februar 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Mehr GW2 pcgames.de,mehr GW2 Videos plx!


Kommen - bis dahin zur Sicherheit: News, Tests, Tipps, Cheats, Lösungen und Videos zu PC-Spielen - PC GAMES.DE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com


----------



## krucki1 (1. März 2012)

Warum wird im Video von Max Payne gesagt das man es in Deutschland nicht spielen konnte? Die Indzierung erfolgte erst 1-2 Wochen nach Release. Ich habe es mir damals direkt am ersten Tag gekauft bzw. mein Vater .


----------



## Sancezz1 (11. März 2012)

sXeAlika schrieb:


> er hätte wirklich nicht noch öfter "you know" sagen können.. wie kann man nur so unglaublich sprachbehindert sein? er hätte sich einen text vorher übelegen sollen..


 
Ist das nich normal in Amerika jeden Satz mit "You know" zu beenden?


----------



## Stonemender (16. März 2012)

Ich fände es irgendwie gut, wenn ihr die Spoiler nicht schon in die Überschriften schreiben würdet. Das es drei mögliche Enden gibt, habe ich bisher nicht gewusst und eigentlich hätte ich auch gern darauf verzichtet.

Spiele wie Mass Effect leben sehr von der Story, je weniger man vorher darüber weiss, desto mehr Spass hat man.


----------



## Steppenheld (20. März 2012)

MASS EFFECT 3 



Spoiler



Das Ende hat das Spiel dermaßen versaut, dass mir echt die Worte fehlen "blow up the universe in 3 different colors", wie es im Internet kursiert trifft es da haargenau, Shepard hätte nach alldem wirklich nicht sterben müssen  Ich hab mich auf den Ruhestand mit Garrus, Ashley und den anderen gefreut, was die Serie schön beendet hätte und genug gewesen wäre!

SKYRIM:
Also die neuen Killcams für die Bogenschützen sehen Klasse aus, großes Lob an Bethesda, ich hab nicht gewusst, dass ich die gewollt hab, aber jetzt weiß ich es


----------



## s3bish (27. April 2012)

Mein Beileid ist bei all denen, die noch immer nicht gemerkt haben, dass Battlefield 3 ein qualitativ schlechtes Spiel ist und deutlich hinter seinem Vorgänger Bad Company 3 dümpelt.

50% der BF3 Spieler sind, wie ich, wieder im Vorgänger aktiv.
Aber gut, wer sich noch DLC für Ameisenfield kaufen will - es ist ein freies Land


----------



## Kristian (29. April 2012)

Kann das sein, dass die bei dem Exynos-Video das rechte Vergleichsmaterial langsamer haben laufen lassen? Seit wann läuft ein Spiel langsamer, wenn die Grafik länger braucht zum Berechnen? Das würde doch nur mehr Ruckeln?

Spüre da so einen leichten Verarschungsduft um die Nase... wobei man sagen muss, dass die Entwicklung trotzdem schön anzusehen ist. PS2-Niveau auf Smartphones ist schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Mothman (29. April 2012)

s3bish schrieb:


> Mein Beileid ist bei all denen, die noch immer nicht gemerkt haben, dass Battlefield 3 ein qualitativ schlechtes Spiel ist und deutlich hinter seinem Vorgänger Bad Company 3 dümpelt.


Du meinst wohl Bad Company 2?!

Ich hab BC2 auch gespielt, finde aber BF3 ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Es hatte nunmal Erwartungen zu erfüllen, die es nicht erfüllen konnte. Nach dem Hype und den Vorgängern. 

Aber ich als Gelegenheitsspieler habe auch - denke ich mal -  andere Ansprüche, als jemand der ständig spielt (oder sogar im Clan). Für mich ist es ei super Spiel um ab und zu mal ein richtiges Feuerwerk abzubrennen. 
Dieses ganze Clan-/Ranking-/Wettbewerbs-Gedöns ist zwar okay, ich brauche es aber nicht.


----------



## z3ro22 (30. April 2012)

das problem seit ihr ihr seit viel zu wählerisch...


----------



## VodkaMen (8. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Bad Company 2?!
> 
> Ich hab BC2 auch gespielt, finde aber BF3 ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Es hatte nunmal Erwartungen zu erfüllen, die es nicht erfüllen konnte. Nach dem Hype und den Vorgängern.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er meint damit BF3 , speziell nach dem Patch . 

@s3bish

wieso ist es qualitativ schlecht ? ist wegen dem patch ? erklär mir mal bitte deine aussage


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (2. Juni 2012)

Skyrim ist so ein richtiger Blender. Man kann sich 200 Stunden in der Welt rumcshauen, rumwandern usw. und merkt erst später, wie inhaltslos und leer die ganze Welt dargestellt wird. Nichts gegen die Grafik, insbesondere gemoddet, doch was Bethesda da abgeliefert hat ist doch auch die Vercauslisierung.

Das Game hat absolut keine anständige Story, man wird bei dem Spiel nicht warm, mehrere Male musste ich enttäuscht feststellen dass genau dann, wenn es interessant wird, die Geschichte nicht weitererzählt wird, ja, geschweige denn Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten habe.

Während ich in Fallout New Vegas Entscheidungen treffen kann die langfristige Konsequenzen haben, ist Skyrim nichts weiter als ein inhaltsloser seelenloser Dreck, ein wunder schöner zwar, aber steril und ohne Herz.  Die Story ist flach und dient nur als Kulisse zum Mobs töten. Dabei wäre noch soviel möglich gewesen. Eine etwas bessere Inszenierung, verwobenere Quests usw. und das Game wäre grossartig geworden. So bleibt Skyrim wie auch Risen 2 und soviele andere neue Spiele, vercasualisierter Dreck denman leider gekauft hat, jedoch auch zum letzten Male.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

"Die Highlights von heute sind unter anderem Skyrim: Dawnguard - Erster Trailer zum Addon veröffentlicht, "

Wird das denn nun ein DLC oder ein Addon? Wird's das nur per Download geben oder auch im Laden?

Ich bin da nämlich ein bisschen verwirrt, weil manchmal von DLC und dann wieder von Addon gesprochen wird.


----------



## Pacman69 (2. Juni 2012)

VodkaMen schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint damit BF3 , speziell nach dem Patch .
> 
> @s3bish
> 
> wieso ist es qualitativ schlecht ? ist wegen dem patch ? erklär mir mal bitte deine aussage


 
Würde mich auch Interessieren.....kritisieren ohne Grund geht schnell -.-


----------



## john1231 (3. Juni 2012)

tomb raider neu erinnert mich ein wenig an hostel und diese sorte filme


----------



## D3us (11. Juni 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Skyrim ist so ein richtiger Blender. Man kann sich 200 Stunden in der Welt rumcshauen, rumwandern usw. und merkt erst später, wie inhaltslos und leer die ganze Welt dargestellt wird. Nichts gegen die Grafik, insbesondere gemoddet, doch was Bethesda da abgeliefert hat ist doch auch die Vercauslisierung.
> 
> Das Game hat absolut keine anständige Story, man wird bei dem Spiel nicht warm, mehrere Male musste ich enttäuscht feststellen dass genau dann, wenn es interessant wird, die Geschichte nicht weitererzählt wird, ja, geschweige denn Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten habe.
> 
> Während ich in Fallout New Vegas Entscheidungen treffen kann die langfristige Konsequenzen haben, ist Skyrim nichts weiter als ein inhaltsloser seelenloser Dreck, ein wunder schöner zwar, aber steril und ohne Herz.  Die Story ist flach und dient nur als Kulisse zum Mobs töten. Dabei wäre noch soviel möglich gewesen. Eine etwas bessere Inszenierung, verwobenere Quests usw. und das Game wäre grossartig geworden. So bleibt Skyrim wie auch Risen 2 und soviele andere neue Spiele, vercasualisierter Dreck denman leider gekauft hat, jedoch auch zum letzten Male.



Bin absolut deiner Meinung, dieses Game ist einfach nur herausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Juni 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Skyrim ist so ein richtiger Blender. Man kann sich 200 Stunden in der Welt rumcshauen, rumwandern usw. und merkt erst später, wie inhaltslos und leer die ganze Welt dargestellt wird. Nichts gegen die Grafik, insbesondere gemoddet, doch was Bethesda da abgeliefert hat ist doch auch die Vercauslisierung.
> 
> Das Game hat absolut keine anständige Story, man wird bei dem Spiel nicht warm, mehrere Male musste ich enttäuscht feststellen dass genau dann, wenn es interessant wird, die Geschichte nicht weitererzählt wird, ja, geschweige denn Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten habe.
> 
> Während ich in Fallout New Vegas Entscheidungen treffen kann die langfristige Konsequenzen haben, ist Skyrim nichts weiter als ein inhaltsloser seelenloser Dreck, ein wunder schöner zwar, aber steril und ohne Herz.  Die Story ist flach und dient nur als Kulisse zum Mobs töten. Dabei wäre noch soviel möglich gewesen. Eine etwas bessere Inszenierung, verwobenere Quests usw. und das Game wäre grossartig geworden. So bleibt Skyrim wie auch Risen 2 und soviele andere neue Spiele, vercasualisierter Dreck denman leider gekauft hat, jedoch auch zum letzten Male.



Jep, wie wahr. Ich kam glaube nur bis zur Hälfte der Geschichte nachdem mir nach ca. 100 Std. Erkunden und Geschichte verfolgen einfach die Lust fehlte weiter zu machen, weil eben die Geschichte so inhaltslos, hölzern, steril, keine Überraschungen und wie du schon richtig sagst ohne Herz. 

Momentan hab ich die alten Splinter Cell Reihen in Angriff genommen und bin einfach beeindruckt wie genial und realistisch die Geschichten und wieviele Möglichkeiten da einem geboten werden. Wenn man den Inhalt der neuen und alten Games vergleicht dann merkt man spürbar, dass dies nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Die Games haben nicht mehr diese Komplexität wie damals. Das ist natürlich viel kostengünstiger einfache und dumme Games mit viel geballer zu entwickeln und verkauft sich besser. Sehr sehr schade. Ich denke das liegt aber auch an der neuen Generation von Gamern die das einfach nicht mehr kennen und sich somit zufrieden geben, weil eben Grafik in Vordergrund steht als Inhalt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Juni 2012)

das doofe is ja wenn nen spiel mal nicht so läuft wird nie der publisher mit seinen extra wünschen zur rechenschaft gezogen sondern immer die entwickler und die sind am ende dann arbeitslos nur weil der publisher die falschen pilze genascht hat


----------



## Corbanx (18. Juni 2012)

ein paar Gegner mit Grips wären schon nice gewesen in Dead Space 3...
im Video sieht man schön wie die KI im CoOp versagt...
Stimmung und Scripts werden es aber wahrscheinlich (wieder mal) rausreißen.


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Juni 2012)

wenn eine ki zu gut programiert gibt es nur 2 sachen die sie machen würde.

erste sie läuft weg weil alle ihre kolegen tot snd.
zweite sie ist so gerissen das man keine chance hat.

seit frohdas die ki dumm ist


----------



## wurzn (21. Juni 2012)

Corbanx schrieb:


> ein paar Gegner mit Grips wären schon nice gewesen in Dead Space 3...
> im Video sieht man schön wie die KI im CoOp versagt...
> Stimmung und Scripts werden es aber wahrscheinlich (wieder mal) rausreißen.


 
bedenke, man startet ohne waffen. triff dich erstmal mit deinen kollegen, rüste dich aus. und wenn man dann noch lebt, hat man keine probleme mehr. aber soweit muss man eben erst mal kommen. heute wurden die bisschen runtergepatcht. und mei, die ki in amra is halt kacke, da können die modder aber nix für. es sind trotzdem mit die schwersten zombs dies gibt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Juni 2012)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier hat ne ordentliche KI aber das wars auch schon das spiel ist mieserabel programmiert und wenns nicht gerade ruckelt crasht es einfach back to desktop


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier hat ne ordentliche KI aber das wars auch schon das spiel ist mieserabel programmiert und wenns nicht gerade ruckelt crasht es einfach back to desktop


 
Schön, dass du dich hier als Raubkopierer zu erkennen gibst


----------



## Nick1313 (25. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier hat ne ordentliche KI aber das wars auch schon das spiel ist mieserabel programmiert und wenns nicht gerade ruckelt crasht es einfach back to desktop


 
Dummbatz (:


----------



## IlllIIlllI (25. Juni 2012)

seid lieber froh das ich euch vor lieblosen 0815er konsolenports warne! 
ist schon verdient das PCG nicht eine einzige News drüber bringt.
und Watchdogs wird bestimmt auch so ne verbuggte Endlosschleifensammlung die eure Hardware zerstört wenn ihr glück habt weil Ubisoft.
und nein ich würde niiiiiiiiie raubmorddingsen habs in youtube gesehn


----------



## MadMonk05 (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde bei den Shootern sticht bei mir ganz klar Spec Ops hervor
finde es einfach n Klasse Game
wobei auch die Zombie Mod von Arma 2 recht interessant wirkt ^^


----------



## RiseAbove (3. Juli 2012)

Shooter: Spec Ops
MMO: Secret World
RP: Assassins Creed
^^


----------



## looser111 (10. Juli 2012)

django unchained ist ein remake?


----------



## Lokinchen (2. August 2012)

*endlich*

endlich einer ders auch merkt. ich fand den anfang ganz ok, dann wurde es immer inhaltsloser. schade, das game hätte eigentlich gutes potential gehabt, wenn die entwickler bloss mehr fantasie hätten. stattdessen stecken sie ihre energie in die engine. das krasse beispiel ist der remake von dungeon master "legend of grimrock". weniger ist eben doch mehr, aber die grossen publisher glauben das nicht, darum veröffentlichen sie zur zeit games die eigentlich gar keine games mehr sind, sondern einfach nur programme mit beweger grafik.


----------



## ElDefunes (12. August 2012)

Jedi Knight, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Und der gedanke das man alt wird. *g*
Dark Forces war ja schon Kult, Jedi Knight dann die Krönung.
Leider kam es nie auf Deutsch herraus da ja der Vorgänger indiziert wurde.
Schade auch das das AddOn: Mysteries of the Sith keine Film-Zwischensequenzen mehr hatte. Dafür aber zum ersten mal farbige Licheffekte. 
Die Grafik geht heute allerdings garnicht mehr, da habt ihr mit eurem Video meinen Weichzeichner namens Erinnerungen ausgetrickst.
Jedi Knight 2 geht dagegen heute noch, es hatte sogar noch einen ähnlichen Anspruch ans Gameplay, sprich Rätsel.
Jedi Knight Academy hatte dies dann garnicht mehr und war voll auf Konsole getrimmt.

Spoiler:
Der Endkampf in Mysteries of the Sith war, so nach 14 Jahren Erinnerung, doch gegen Kyle Katarn persönlich, den er sogar gewann aber Mara(den Spieler) dann aus gewissen doch nicht töten konnte. Allerdings weniger Kampf als Psychospiel. 
Spoiler.

Ich würde mir ein Remake wünschen.
Filmsequenzen, Sound, Sprachausgabe und Musik wären noch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Nur mit den knackigen Rätseln und Mapdesign kann die heutige Spielerschaft wohl nichts mehr anfangen.
Schade auch das das Fan-Remake zu Dark Forces nie über den sechsten Level hinaus kam. Als Mod für die Jedi Academy Engine war dieses Dark Forces-Projekt durchaus wieder ansehnlich.

Mehr Retro Videos und mehr Mháire bitte.


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. August 2012)

Weiblicher Gaara? Prinzessin Mononoke? Da haben sich wohl welche in der Convention vertan ^^


----------



## Mandavar (28. August 2012)

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass immer mehr der Berichte als Video erstellt werden. Ich bin meist unterwegs oder auf der Arbeit. Da kann ich Videos nicht sehen. Zu GW2 gibt es zum Beispiel fast nichts in geschriebener Form. Schon gar keine Tage"bücher". Jaja, es gibt immer etwas zu meckern. Aber es ist eine ernst gemeinte Bitte: Mehr Text.


----------



## s3bish (30. August 2012)

Ich würde dazu auch gerne Bilder sehen oder Artikel lesen, aber die Videos schaue ich mir nicht an. Schade!


----------



## MrFob (30. August 2012)

Stimme meinen beiden Vorrednern zu. Mehr Artikel und weniger Videos waeren mMn auch wuenschenswert.


----------



## darkfuneral (16. September 2012)

Farcry3. Der Typ wo die Hanfpflanzen designt hat sollte man Foltern. Er hat wohl noch nie welche gesehen. Ein Grund mehr sich den Titel nicht zu kaufen. Ich würde das Spiel eh nicht Pre-Ordern da der 2. Teil richtig Sch***e war.


----------



## TruthHahn (1. Oktober 2012)

Ist etwas über die Herkunft des Trailers von GTA V inkl. deutscher Untertitel bekannt? 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass am Ende das PEGI-Symbol zu sehen ist. Schaut man sich den Trailer auf der offiziellen Homepage an, findet man es nicht.


----------



## dipo (8. Oktober 2012)

Seit wann gibt es bei Stagate Lichtschwerter?
Traurig, traurig 

lg


----------



## Sheggo (10. Oktober 2012)

darkfuneral schrieb:


> Der Typ wo die Hanfpflanzen designt hat sollte man Foltern.


jemanden mit so einer Schreibe auch


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2012)

Hitman sieht sehr sehr interessant aus. Vor allem find' ich auch gut, wie sie die ganzen Menschenmassen mit dieser Engine darstellen können.


----------



## Rupture (16. Februar 2013)

*Skyrim  ist kein Blender!*



Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Skyrim ist so ein richtiger Blender. Man kann sich 200 Stunden in der Welt rumcshauen, rumwandern usw. und merkt erst später, wie inhaltslos und leer die ganze Welt dargestellt wird. Nichts gegen die Grafik, insbesondere gemoddet, doch was Bethesda da abgeliefert hat ist doch auch die Vercauslisierung.
> 
> Das Game hat absolut keine anständige Story, man wird bei dem Spiel nicht warm, mehrere Male musste ich enttäuscht feststellen dass genau dann, wenn es interessant wird, die Geschichte nicht weitererzählt wird, ja, geschweige denn Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten habe.
> 
> Während ich in Fallout New Vegas Entscheidungen treffen kann die langfristige Konsequenzen haben, ist Skyrim nichts weiter als ein inhaltsloser seelenloser Dreck, ein wunder schöner zwar, aber steril und ohne Herz.  Die Story ist flach und dient nur als Kulisse zum Mobs töten. Dabei wäre noch soviel möglich gewesen. Eine etwas bessere Inszenierung, verwobenere Quests usw. und das Game wäre grossartig geworden. So bleibt Skyrim wie auch Risen 2 und soviele andere neue Spiele, vercasualisierter Dreck denman leider gekauft hat, jedoch auch zum letzten Male.




Spiele Skyrim jetzt über hundert Stunden und wurde bis jetzt sehr gut unterhalten,
eins meiner absoluten Topgames!
Frage mich wie du mit deiner Meinung,200 Stunden ausgehalten hast,kann ja so schlecht nicht sein wenn du dabei die Zeit vergisst!
Abgesehen davon, würde mir die Grafik der Benchmark, für den Skyrim Nachfolger sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Kwengie (22. März 2013)

wieso soll in Battlefield 4 der Unterwasserkampf möglich sein, nur weil man Schiffsschrauben sieht?
Wo sind die Froschmänner und was für U-Boote werden zum Einsatz kommen?


@Eidgenosse:
zu Deinem merkwürdigen Kommentar über Skyrim möchte ich nichts sagen; nur, daß es Dir erst nach 200 Stunden auffällt?
Ziemlich glaubwürdig.


----------



## Lorksi (24. März 2013)

Was mich wundert, dass alle vom Land- und Seeteaser reden aber fast niwo liest man was vom Air teaser zu BF4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gis7j74TsI


----------



## dangee (25. März 2013)

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/9338/gamersky01origin0120133.jpg

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/1aypl0/bf4_preorder_bonus_leaked_release_time_leaked_on/


----------



## Sheggo (28. März 2013)

tja ich hab bei dem BF4 Trailer "mit Gänsehautgarantie" keine Gänsehaut bekommen (kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum?!)... und nu? bekomm ich meine Zeit zurück?

ist für mich eh fraglich, warum ich mir solchen Action Unsinn als Spiel antun soll, wenn ich alle 20 Sek. mal schießen, mich ducken oder springen soll... dann lieber nen gleich nen guten Film. als MP ist das was anderes, klar; aber bei so nem Käse Gänsehaut? und dann ist das video auch noch unterste Quali überhaupt...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## masterofcars (17. April 2013)

Entschuldigung. Wo war jetzt der Unterschied zwischen AoE und AoE HD?


----------



## leckmuschel (19. April 2013)

nr. 1 gerücht: PC GAMES wäre eine pc-seite ^^


----------



## bahrikiller (29. April 2013)

also das mit sa iss nur ein mod mythen und son scheis muss man auf youtube gucken bis jtz hab ich nur gesehen das das mit bigfoot nur ein FAKE is


----------



## Homeboy25 (4. Mai 2013)

mehr zu rpg sachen! 
Was ist mit Häuser kaufen und die Ausstattung dort ändern ?! 

mehr ..., 

modbar ???


----------



## Homeboy25 (6. Mai 2013)

dann wäre aber auch crossplattform multigaming angebracht!


----------



## wurzn (12. Juni 2013)

geiles t-shirt


----------



## Svatlas (25. Juni 2013)

Ihr solltet euch mal wieder angewöhnen Videos zusammenzusetzen....statt sie in 1000 Einzelteile zu posten. Stimmt.....ihr wollt ja nur noch mehr Werbung machen. Geht mir hier echt aufn Zeiger langsam und klicke schon gar nicht mehr drauf auf so ein Video oder wenn so 1000 Videos aufgelistet werden.. 30 Sec Werbung 25 Sec Film....

Eure ganze Seite wird ja nur noch zugemüllt mit Umfragen, Werbung, Werbung und nochmals Werbung.....und vergessen hab ich die Werbung! Geht ihr Bankrott oder warum habt ihr das so penetrant nötig?

Bin im falschen Thema gelandet  Aber egal, bleibt so stehen^^


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2013)

GTA 5 Trailer - Grand Theft Auto 5 - 720 p HD - YouTube


----------



## s4unit (26. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich kommen die Spiele für die PS4 auch wirklich ohne DRM. 
Kann echt nicht verstehen wie Steam erfolgreich wurde, wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue.Tomb Raider bei amazon 21,21 € und bei steam 49,99€. -.-
DMC bei amazon 20,31€ und bei steam 39,99€. Viele Spiele sind auch im Handel sehr günstig. Z. B. habe ich vor paar Jahren Darksiders Hellbook Edition für 9,99 bekommen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juni 2013)

s4unit schrieb:


> Kann echt nicht verstehen wie Steam erfolgreich wurde, wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue.


 
Da kennt sich offenbar jemand nicht mit Steam aus  Die meisten Spiele werden bei Steam während  Sales oder als Angebot gekauft, da sind die Preise dann nämlich fast unschlagbar. 

Deswegen freu ich mich auch schon wie sonstwas auf die bald anfangenden Summer Sales


----------



## FragZShoX (13. September 2013)

Ihr geilt euch immernoch auf euer "exclusives" "Hands-On" mit eurem "Experten" auf. Und auf Youtube gibbet schon Tonnenweise Gameplay Material zu sehen xD


----------



## rohan123 (17. September 2013)

Und angenommen, ich will`s jetzt haben. Dann muss ich mir eine veraltete Konsole kaufen, und das Game ist dann noch nicht mal mehr mit der neuen Next-Gen Konsole kompatibel. Oder es erscheint dann eine grafisch aufgepeppte Version auch für die next-Gen`s. Seltsame Welt ist das.
Die Konklusio - Gott sei Dank, bin ich beim PC geblieben. Auch wenn ich mich oft ärgern musste, über Abstürze oder so. Aber wenn man auf seinen PC schaut, auch vor dem Kauf, ihn dann pflegt, sich ein bisschen auskennt, ist der PC noch immer besser.
Ich warte auf die PC-Version.


----------



## Jeronimo2000 (17. September 2013)

"GTA 5 exklusiv angespielt" - bitte schlagt mal das Wort "exklusiv" im Duden nach. Danke.


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

LOL Das Spiel ist so übel für die Konsolen optimiert. Unglaublich.
~20 FPS 720P Aliasing-Geflimmer; Streaming-Fehler und ~2 Minuten Ladezeiten.


----------



## Bullwey-M (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ihr es nicht schafft das bei euch die Videos in HD vernünftig laufen...arm echt!


----------



## Khaos (26. Oktober 2013)

Bullwey-M schrieb:


> Das ihr es nicht schafft das bei euch die Videos in HD vernünftig laufen...arm echt!


 
?

Also ich zieh die HD-Versionen mit ~6-7 MB/s. Null Probleme.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Also ich zieh die HD-Versionen mit ~6-7 MB/s. Null Probleme.


 
also ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit den HD-Videos, da muss man leider sagen, dass das warscheinlich ein Problem von PEBCAK ist


----------



## leckmuschel (5. November 2013)

wieso man auch nie pc gege ps4 oder xbone sieht, grade auf "PC"games....


----------



## Kratos333 (11. November 2013)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wieso man auch nie pc gege ps4 oder xbone sieht, grade auf "PC"games....



 Du würdest enttäuscht sein ... der unterschied zwischen PC und PS4 ist sowas von minimal. Jetzt las mal die Exklusiven titel wie Killzone erscheinen dann sieht auch jedes andere PC Spiel alt aus


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Jetzt las mal die Exklusiven titel wie Killzone erscheinen dann sieht auch jedes andere PC Spiel alt aus


 
unwahrscheinlich. 
killzone sieht sicher sehr gut aus - aber auch nicht besser als bspw crysis 3 voll aufgedreht.


----------



## neosix123 (11. November 2013)

Ich will dieses hammer geile neue Soundlogo von Playstation haben wenn die PS4 startet!!!!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. November 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Du würdest enttäuscht sein ... der unterschied zwischen PC und PS4 ist sowas von minimal. Jetzt las mal die Exklusiven titel wie Killzone erscheinen dann sieht auch jedes andere PC Spiel alt aus


 
Hach ja, die Konsoleros. 

"Mimimimi PClern geht es immer nur um Grafik, wir setzen noch auf Spielspaß und sind keine Grafikhuren"

Und was haben wir in den letzten Wochen gehört seit der Konsolenankündigung?

"GRAFIK GRAFIK GRAFIK GRAFIK GRAFIK BOAH SIEHT DAS GEIL AUS"


----------



## Monstermic (18. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich.
> killzone sieht sicher sehr gut aus - aber auch nicht besser als bspw crysis 3 voll aufgedreht.



Ich finde gerade Killzone enttäuschend. BF4 und Crysis 3 sehen beide n kleines Stückchen besser aus finde ich.


----------



## Exar-K (18. November 2013)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade Killzone enttäuschend. BF4 und Crysis 3 sehen beide n kleines Stückchen besser aus finde ich.


Crysis 3 sieht sogar immer noch deutlich besser aus als Killzone.
Allein dieses Kantenflimmern und Tearing finde ich grauenvoll.


----------



## Monstermic (19. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Crysis 3 sieht sogar immer noch deutlich besser aus als Killzone.
> Allein dieses Kantenflimmern und Tearing finde ich grauenvoll.



Naja, ich versuch immer die Grafik an sich zu bewerten. Also Texturen, objektdetails, weitsicht, vegetation, landschaftsdetails, effekte, polygoncount, animationen etc. da gibts genug Kriterien. Und da find ich Killzone irgendwie nich so überzeugend. (insbesondere die Landschaft wirkt etwas klobig und detailarm)

Mir geht dieser Hype von PClern um Auflösung und AA ein wenig auf den Geist. Davon wird die Grafik im Grunde nicht besser. Nur das Bild wird klarer. Nichts scheint den Leuten wichtiger zu sein. Dass die Grafik im Kern meistens auf allen Plattformen fast gleich ist, scheint niemanden zu stören.


----------



## Exar-K (19. November 2013)

Flimmernde Texturen, unscharfe Kanten und diverse andere Grafikfehler sind der Grund, weshalb ein Stück Immersion verloren geht. Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, denn mir geht es genauso.

Crysis 3 lief auf höchsten Einstellungen butterweich, sah fantastisch aus und war frei von solch störenden Details, die mir den Gesamteindruck immer etwas vermiesen.


----------



## Monstermic (21. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Flimmernde Texturen, unscharfe Kanten und diverse andere Grafikfehler sind der Grund, weshalb ein Stück Immersion verloren geht. Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, denn mir geht es genauso.
> 
> Crysis 3 lief auf höchsten Einstellungen butterweich, sah fantastisch aus und war frei von solch störenden Details, die mir den Gesamteindruck immer etwas vermiesen.



Mir gehts genauso. Auflösung und Antialiasing sind wichtig. Aber dass bei jedem PC/Konsole vergleich diese Punkte als Beweis für die Überlegenheit herausgekramt werden nervt ein wenig. Ich sag auch nicht ständig, dass die effekte in nem film viel geiler sind, nur weil ich ihn auf ner besseren Kinoleinwand gesehen hab.


----------



## Kratos333 (24. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich.
> killzone sieht sicher sehr gut aus - aber auch nicht besser als bspw crysis 3 voll aufgedreht.


 
Hast du es schon Live gesehn? 
Ich habe schon einiges gelesen über Killzone 4,Ryze und co gelesen  und alle sagen das das bombastisch aussieht und eines der schönsten  Titel sind die sie je gesehn haben (Ja, insklusive Crysis3 auf dem PC).  Auch Forza sieht schon nur von den videos her bombastisch aus und  übertrümpft jeden Racer um längen.

Aber das ganze war bei der PS3 schon genauso. Ich hab mir eine 450€ teure Grafikkarte gekauft genau in der zeit als Uncharted 2 für die Ps3 erschien. 
Das war grafisch von der aufmachung und inzenierung sowas von einmalig - selbst heute noch zählt das Spiel zu einem der schönsten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe. Da hab ich mich auch gefragt: Toll, warum habe ich nun eigentlich soviel Geld ausgegeben? Das wird bei der PS4/Xbox One noch extremer werden weil die Titel die wirklich die Grafikkarten ausreizen noch weniger werden. Was für titel in zukunft soll es den für den PC noch grossartig geben? 99% der spiele die wirklich gute Grafik besitzen werden multiplattform werden weil der aufwand ein wirklich bombastisches Grafisches Feuerwerk zu liefern von Jahr zu Jahr grösser wird. Der unterschied damit ein Spiel wirklich massiv besser aussieht wird minimal sein(4k interessiert niemand ausser leute die auf 80zoll grossen TVs zocken). 
Das einzigste was zählen wird wäre AA/AF und das wird ab einem gewissen grad immer minimaler.
Aber die richtig gute Grafik  und auch von der aufmachung her sieht man immer in exklusiven Titeln weil das Werbetitel sind womit man eine Plattform wirbt und diese werden mit der PS4/xbox One eben bahnbrechend sein weil die Firmen massig geld reinpumpen werden.

Die Zeit von Doom/quake und auch Crysis 1 ist längst vorbei. Die unterschiede kann man mit der Lupe suchen und sind den aufpreis einer teuren Grafikkarte nicht wert.


----------



## Lunica (3. Dezember 2013)

Sony und MS haben es bei mir mit der X1/PS4 mal wieder verspielt.
Nicht abwärtskompatibel, bislang eher mittelmäßige Exklusivspiele und die Leistung in Multi-Titeln lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Wird dann 2014 bei mir wohl eine neue GPU und eine Wii U.



> Die unterschiede kann man mit der Lupe suchen und sind den aufpreis einer teuren Grafikkarte nicht wert.



Finde ich schon. Für die PS4 würde ich mir auf das Jahr bezogen eventuell 1-2 Spiele kaufen. 
Wäre also nur ein Blue Ray Spieler um 400€ der neben dem LCD verstaubt.
Außerdem gibt es gar kein Killer Instinct für die PS4... blöd. Na dann bräuchte ich auch noch die 500€ X1.
Tja - Sind mal eben schlappe 900€ & doppelter Online Gebühr.

Da Multi-Titel auch weiterhin auf dem PC am besten laufen und am besten aussehen sowie  noch dazu billiger sind würde ich mir keinen einzigen Multi-Titel für die PS4/X1 kaufen.
Des weiteren spiele ich 95% der Shooter und Spiele mit Shooter-Elementen nicht mit dem Gamepad.
Das X360 Gamepad gehört zwar schon seit Ewigkeiten zur PC Grundausstattung - Dennoch gibt es viele Spiele die sich mit dem Gamepad einfach nur grottig spielen.
Dazu zählen auch immer mehr Spiele in der Art von Saints Row. Das spielt sich mit dem Gamepad  total bescheuert.
Der Titel ist extrem schlecht auf ein Gamepad angepasst. 
Genauso wie Battlefield 3/4 extrem schlecht an die Konsole angepasst wurde - Einfach nur ein billiger hingeklatschter Konsolen-Port. Merkt man an allen Ecken und Enden.
Die beste Version gibt es wie immer für den PC.

Ich hatte neben einigen Konsolen schon immer den PC als Hauptplattform - Daran ändert die PS4/X1 gar nichts.
Zu erst der PC und dann die Konsole.

Durch die ansprechenden Spielbundles von AMD und Nvidia wird sich das zukünftig sogar noch verfestigen.

Ich habe mir das letzte Nvidia Bundle für 35€ gekauft und kann nicht im geringsten über die Qualität/Leistung whatever klagen.
Batman Origins und Black Flag habe ich beide am PC mit dem X360 Gamepad durchgespielt und für Splinter Cell hatte ich noch keine Zeit.
Zwei dieser Spiele gibt es gar nicht für die PS4/X1 und Black Flag kostet satte 60€.

Als nächstes werden  die zwei Perlen Watch Dogs und Witcher 3 in das Nvidia Bundle aufgenommen.
Nvidia subventioniert sehr viele Spiele.

AMD tut dies auch - Schau dir mal an was AMD alles 2013 im Bundle hatte (Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider 2013, Hitman etc.!) und jetzt den Top Titel BF4 sogar mit Mantle Unterstützung.

Rechne mal zusammen. Überschlag. Die zwei Nvidia & AMD Bundles zusammen kosten auf der Konsole etwa 300-600€.
Viele sehen eben nur den relativ günstigen Preis der Konsole aber nicht die Folgekosten.

Um 60-70€ erwarte ich so etwas wie die Metroid Trilogy - Ganz sicher kein popeliges Knack oder Killzone bzw. Ryse. Die meisten Exklusivtitel von Konsolen kann man sich nun mal schenken. Nintendo hatte da schon immer mehr zu bieten vor allem in puncto  Gameplay. Des weiteren gefallen mir auch die neue 2D Umsetzungen für das Wii U Tablet.
Das ist für 200€ wirklich nicht übel - Hat was. Eine gute Alternative zum PC.


----------



## Deewee (9. Dezember 2013)

Der Grafikvergleich (BlackFlag) ist aufgrund der Wettereffekte nicht wirklich gut.
Aber wenn man sich mal die Blätter der Bäume anschaut, schneidet der PC doch am besten ab^^


----------



## Lunica (12. Dezember 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Der Grafikvergleich (BlackFlag) ist aufgrund der Wettereffekte nicht wirklich gut.
> Aber wenn man sich mal die Blätter der Bäume anschaut, schneidet der PC doch am besten ab^^


 
Ich hatte Black Flag mit dezenter High Grafik @ ~40-60 FPS laufen (SMAA) und auch so durchgespielt.
FPS Drops gabs nur sehr selten und dann auch nur am Meer bei schlechtem Wetter in Rauchschwaden (volumetric fog). Das ist eigentlich komplett vernachlässigbar. 

Die PS4 und X1 Fassung läuft leider nur mit 30 FPS - Finde ich sehr schlecht optimiert.
Wären mehr FPS drin gewesen ohne großartige Abstriche machen zu müssen.
Beide Konsolen haben genug Rohpower.

Naja egal; Konsolen eben - Gut optimierte Konsolen-Fassungen  kann man an einem Finger abzählen; deswegen interessieren mich auf Konsolen auch nur Exklusivtitel. Multititel liefen auf Konsolen schon immer eher schlecht.

Am PC kann man sich meist alles selbst individuell einstellen.
Auch ein gutes Beispiel ist mal wieder ein älterer Titel wie Enslaved.
Das läuft mit 50% DS und 16xAA - Das hässliche Motion Blur in dem Titel habe ich ausgeschaltet und den grün/blau Kontrast mit Sweet FX justiert.
Auf der X360 geht das nicht - Da muss man eben die von den Entwicklern vorgeschriebene Darstellung akzeptieren ... obs einem passt oder nicht.


----------



## Elvis3000 (28. Dezember 2013)

leute !....den lars seinen neuen fickfilm hier vorstellen!.......gehts noch !?

wer hat hier die verantwortung?......


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> leute !....den lars seinen neuen fickfilm hier vorstellen!.......gehts noch !?
> 
> wer hat hier die verantwortung?......


 
Heute ein bisschen prüde?


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich hatte Black Flag mit dezenter High Grafik @ ~40-60 FPS laufen (SMAA) und auch so durchgespielt.
> FPS Drops gabs nur sehr selten und dann auch nur am Meer bei schlechtem Wetter in Rauchschwaden (volumetric fog). Das ist eigentlich komplett vernachlässigbar.
> 
> Die PS4 und X1 Fassung läuft leider nur mit 30 FPS - Finde ich sehr schlecht optimiert.
> ...



Das interessiert bei einem SP titel niemand ob es mit 30 oder 60 rennt. Merk absolut keinen unterschied bei KZ4 SP und AC4. Beide Titel laufen super und sehn bombastisch aus (besonders KZ4 ist Plattformübergreifend einfach nur noch kraz von der Optik her)


----------



## Duschlampe (7. Januar 2014)

Wann legt Ihr euch eigentlich mal einen richtigen HD Player zu? Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs bei Euren Videos... Selbst wenn man bei Euch HD einschaltet, ändert sich an der QUalität in den Videos nicht wirklich was! Postet wenigstens YouTube Links zu Euren Videos! Danke


----------



## Desotho (15. Februar 2014)

Die Welt geht unter!


----------



## Lunica (16. Februar 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Das interessiert bei einem SP titel niemand ob es mit 30 oder 60 rennt. Merk absolut keinen unterschied bei KZ4 SP und AC4. Beide Titel laufen super und sehn bombastisch aus (besonders KZ4 ist Plattformübergreifend einfach nur noch kraz von der Optik her)


 
Ich hab mir KZ bei Twitch @ Release angesehen. Das Spiel ist so schlecht das mich die Grafik gar nicht interessiert.
Aktuell kommt KZ nicht mal mehr auf eine Hand voll Zuseher.
Absoluter Flop Titel und einer der schlechtesten Shooter die es jemals gab.

Es ist sogar so schlecht das die Community bei der KZ Premiere gesagt hat die Live-Spieler sollen doch bitte auf Battlefield 4 umschalten... Das war schon heftig. 
Nach nicht mal einer Stunde KZ wurde auf Battlefield 4 umgestellt auf dem offiziellen Sony Channel und seitdem hat man auch nie wieder was von KZ gehört.

KZ ich lach mich schlapp.

Und 30FPS ist Steinzeit. 60FPS & mindestens 1080P sollten 2014 Standard sein.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Absoluter Flop Titel


 
genau deshalb wurden vermutlich auch schon über 2 millionen exemplare abgesetzt. 

was hast du eigentlich immer mit twitch?
vielleicht solltest du mal selber zocken, anstatt anderen nur dabei zuzschauen...


----------



## Kratos333 (10. März 2014)

@Lunica: Troll


----------



## Enisra (10. März 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> @Lunica: Troll


 
ähm
du weißt aber schon das sich das auf eigenen Wunsch da ausgetrollt hat?


----------



## TheTruthh (11. März 2014)

Leute, das gameplay video ist aber nicht brandneu. Das ist doch schon seit ein par Tage hier auf pcgames drin.


----------



## tommy1977 (22. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung, was manche als Spielerechner bezeichnen?! Bei Metro Last Light, kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Ding fordert echte Highend Hardware. Bei Crysis 1 sehe ich das nur bedingt so und bei Watch Dogs kann ich mir kein Urteil bilden. Was aber die anderen Games angeht, sollten einige vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob man nicht lieber beim eigenen PC mal über aktuelle Hardware nachdenkt, bevor man meckert. Ein 3 Jahre alter PC ist eben nicht mehr dafür geeignet, aktuelle Games in höchsten Details darzustellen. Und was ist an 6GB Ram "satt"? Ich sehe inzwischen 8-16 GB als Standard.


----------



## GorrestFump (25. April 2014)

Killzone ist wirklich nicht der beste Shooter auf dieser Welt, aber ein guter mit netten Cutscenes und sehr guter Grafik. Ich war teils schon schwer beeindruckt. Für jemanden der im Wohnzimmer PS3 Grafik gewohnt war ist das schon eine starke Aufwertung in Qualität.
Die 30fps sind absolut ausreichend. Vor allem hätte die Optik für 60fps leiden müssen. Ich werde trotzdem keine Shooter mehr auf Konsole spielen. Ich bin so schlecht mit Gamepad, dass es schon Spaß schmälernd ist.
Twitch ist sicher kein Gradmesser für den Erfolg eines Spiels.






Lunica schrieb:


> Ich hab mir KZ bei Twitch @ Release angesehen. Das Spiel ist so schlecht das mich die Grafik gar nicht interessiert.
> Aktuell kommt KZ nicht mal mehr auf eine Hand voll Zuseher.
> Absoluter Flop Titel und einer der schlechtesten Shooter die es jemals gab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwengie (5. Mai 2014)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was manche als Spielerechner bezeichnen?! Bei Metro Last Light, kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Ding fordert echte Highend Hardware. Bei Crysis 1 sehe ich das nur bedingt so und bei Watch Dogs kann ich mir kein Urteil bilden. Was aber die anderen Games angeht, sollten einige vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob man nicht lieber beim eigenen PC mal über aktuelle Hardware nachdenkt, bevor man meckert. Ein 3 Jahre alter PC ist eben nicht mehr dafür geeignet, aktuelle Games in höchsten Details darzustellen. Und was ist an 6GB Ram "satt"? Ich sehe inzwischen 8-16 GB als Standard.



Crysis (1) hat ja schon ein paar Jährchen auf den Buckel und war seiner Zeit voraus. Verstehe nicht, warum Du das noch anführst.
Selbst als Crysis herauskam, konnte ich die Demo flüssig auf meinem Rechner spielen und dieser ist wahrlich keine PowerMaschine, kann aber mit aktuellen Games mithalten.
... und es gibt noch viele Spielehersteller, die ihre Games eben nicht auf die aktuellere Hardware auslegen, wenn Du zum Beispiel an Skyrim mit seiner 2 GB-Speicherbegrenzung denkst. Und wir schrieben bereits 2011! Bei diesen Spielen langweilt sich doch meine Hardware.

Wegen einem Shooters habe ich einfach keine Lust und auch keinen Bock, 400,00 Euro für eine SSD-Festplatte auszugeben. Schließlich war das Spiel schon schweineteuer, wenn man sich auch noch den Premiumdienst kauft. Und wenn die Engine praktisch keine neue ist und plötzlich so viel Leistung frißt, da hat eher der Hersteller in meinen Augen versagt.
Ich habe mittlerweile 16 GB RAM, werden die überhaupt voll ausgereizt?


----------



## omega79 (8. Mai 2014)

Duke Nukem 3D sollte als shooter nicht vergessen werden.
Immerhin der erste FPS in dem man springen konnte und in dem es tatsächlich
Räume gab die über/unter anderen Räumen lagen.
So waren die Level nicht mehr nur linear auf einer ebene angeordnet.
Auch war die Grafik ein Schritt vorwärts, wenn auch keine Revolution.
Der Duke konnte also nicht nur mit Humor punkten sondern stellte auch einen Zwischenschritt in der Technik dar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2014)

omega79 schrieb:


> Duke Nukem 3D sollte als shooter nicht vergessen werden.


 
Duke Nukem 3D ist indiziert.


----------



## philipp141294 (9. Mai 2014)

"Stereo: Neuer Teaser zeigt Sex", "Schoßgebete Trailer"... Weiß nicht was das alles mit Videospielen zu tun hat, aber ok. Habt ihr die Klicks für Halbporno Trailer echt so nötig?


----------



## USA911 (11. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Duke Nukem 3D ist indiziert.



Dürft ihr es dann auch nicht erwähnen? Fällt das dann schon unter das Werben des Titels, das ja Verboten ist?


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Dürft ihr es dann auch nicht erwähnen? Fällt das dann schon unter das Werben des Titels, das ja Verboten ist?



für Gutmenschen schon


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juni 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Dürft ihr es dann auch nicht erwähnen? Fällt das dann schon unter das Werben des Titels, das ja Verboten ist?



Wenn etwas in einem positiven Kontext genannt wird, kann es als werbend ausgelegt werden.
Neutrale Nennung ist in der Regel erlaubt.
Ein heißes Eisen bleibt es trotzdem.


----------



## USA911 (11. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn etwas in einem positiven Kontext genannt wird, kann es als werbend ausgelegt werden.


Lol, dann würde ich als Publischer des indizierten Titels, mit NEGATIVEN Berichten Werben^^ 

Vielleicht hat ja die nächste oder übernächste Generation Glück und das Thema wird entspannter gesehen.


----------



## OdinJin (12. Juni 2014)

hm indizieren fände ich gut. Aber momentan geht der trend zum GEO-Lock. thx DrmQueenSteam. 
So viele freiheiten für publisher und Entwickler aber was bleibt da für den Konsumenten ? Die wahl steht keinem der konsumenten zur verfügung. 

ist es wirklich richtig so zu reagieren ? 

PaymentUser


----------



## DarkLordHelmchen (25. Juni 2014)

Duke Nukem 3D ist nicht mehr indiziert, bzw. nicht in allen erhältlichen Editionen.


----------



## mucki1983 (7. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab nen i7 3820 eine GTX 690 und 8gb RAM denke mal ich sollte damit noch eine ganze weile hinkommen


----------



## Kratos333 (13. Juli 2014)

Also den Grass simulator hättet ihr euch sparen können...

Interessant finde ich das video vom neuen Stronghold. Meint ihr Firefly schafft es nach all den Jahren einmal ein ordentliches Stronghold zu liefern? Die könnten mit ein wenig feinschliff ein super PC Spiel liefern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juli 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Also den Grass simulator hättet ihr euch sparen können...



Diese Auflistung von Videos wird jeden Tag automatisch anhand der Views erstellt.
Wir können nichts dafür, dass das Video so beliebt ist, dass es in diese Liste geschaft hat.


----------



## Hullabullat (4. August 2014)

Juchu! Noch mehr Schlauchlevelgames und noch weniger Gameplay! Ab 2015 wird der BluRay-Player wohl die Konsolen, wie auch den PC beim Gaming komplett ablösen, denn mehr Komplexität als das Kapitel auszusuchen werden die Publisher-Spiele bis dahin auch nicht mehr haben!


----------



## Kerusame (28. August 2014)

liegt das an der aufnahme oder sind die farben bei der xbox-one so ausgegraut (nhl 15 vergleich xbox vs ps -version)?


----------



## Psychomatrix (25. September 2014)

Bei den Grafikvergleich ist ganz offensichtlich das hier verschiedene Einstellungen von Kontrast und Helligkeit benutzt wurden. Nahezu alle  xbox one spiele sehen milchig aus und komischerweise sieht destiny bei mir nicht so aus. Nicht wirklich objektiv was hier verglichen wird.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. Dezember 2014)

Okay das hätte sich nun echt keiner besser ausdenken können an diesem Tage: "Stereo: Neuer Teaser zeigt "Sex", Die vermutlich bittersten Momente für PC-Spieler 2014 im Video" 

Ich hab lang nicht mehr so gelacht!


----------



## baummonster (16. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier noch jemand liest, aber wenn man auf der classic-Hauptseite diese News hier findet lautet der Titel immernoch was mit Uncharted 4 Gameplay von der E3 blablabla. Erst wenn man dann draufklickt steht auf der Artikelseite der "richtige", aktuelle Titel

Nur falls man sich mal jemand wundert warum sich keiner mehr für die "Videos des Tages" interessiert :p


----------



## D-Wave (7. Mai 2016)

Der tolle Gänsehaut Trailer von Battlefield 1 erinnert mich an ein DLC lastiges Battlefront mit 4 Waffen. ;D Vom Video war ich auch immer hin und weg wenns um die Grafik geht.


----------



## stevem (27. Mai 2016)

Die Total War: Warhammer - DLC-"Pläne" klingen ganz gut, allerdings hoffe ich das auch DLC´s kommen die neue, fehlende Einheiten noch nachreichen wie zb Squigs, Squigtreiber, Squigreiter, Squigjäger, Netzgitz, Fanatics, Steintroll, Flusstroll , vor allem fehlen mir die Legendäre Bosse Grom der Fettsack und Skarsnik & Gobbla, hoffe das diese auch noch kommen.


----------



## stevem (24. September 2016)

die Alte in dem Trailer zu "Porno-Parodie Oversnatch" mit ihren "Blasmaul" sieht aus wie eine Lebendige Gummipuppe.


----------



## Scott1904 (24. Oktober 2016)

Mir fehlt der Hardcoremodus, sonst hätte ich das Spiel bereits gekauft.


----------



## SpencerOlcin (4. November 2016)

Ich vermute mal, das scheint die Redakteure hier ziemlich zu erregen, nachdem die Meldung nun seit gefühlten 2 Wochen auf der Startseite erscheint....


----------



## Seebaer (1. Februar 2017)

Darf man die Videos jetzt nur noch mit App und Win 10 sehen?


----------



## XiaoLin (2. März 2017)

hab früher die ungeschnittene version von turok auf nintendo gezockt,das war nen turmbau zu babel mit den ganzen modulen hehe.einfach kult endlich indianer zu killen anstatt der Roboter \m/  aber heutzutage find ich andere games mehr ansprechend was graphik+shooter betrifft,Doom zB aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache.wer Retro fans ist kann es wahrscheinlich garnicht abwarten bis sie es zocken können.wünsche denen viel spass
sayonara


----------



## stevem (23. März 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt Mass Effect: Andromeda angespielt und habs nach ca 40 Minuten wieder aus gemacht, wie war das ? Das Spiel hat kaum Ladezeiten ? Also da habe ich was anderes gesehn und noch dazu dauern die Ladezeiten ewig lange, da spielt man 5 Minuten und danach kommt (zumindest bei mir) eine ewig lange Ladezeit von Gefühlten 15 Minuten, nach dem 3ten Ladescreen habe ich das Spiel beendet, sowas geht gar nicht, ich will ein Spiel spielen und nicht ständig vorm Ladescreen ewig lange sitzen -.- ich hoffe die Enwickler patchen das noch nach ....


----------



## Jeronimo2000 (24. November 2018)

König der Löwen? "Realverfilmung"? Was bitte ist daran "verfilmt" oder gar "real"?


----------



## KSPilo (27. Januar 2019)

Zitat: "Die Highlights von heute sind unter anderem Star Trek: Beyond: Actionreicher Clip zum baldigen Kinostart"

Hatte der verantworliche Redakteur einen Schlaganfall und nur noch die Erinnerungen von vor zweieinhalb Jahren?
Weil, "Star Trek: Beyond" startete am 21. Juli 2016 in deutschen Kinos.
Ich hab den Film sogar mittlerweile schon seit zwei Jahren auf Bluray...


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Januar 2019)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Zitat: "Die Highlights von heute sind unter anderem Star Trek: Beyond: Actionreicher Clip zum baldigen Kinostart"
> 
> Hatte der verantworliche Redakteur einen Schlaganfall und nur noch die Erinnerungen von vor zweieinhalb Jahren?
> Weil, "Star Trek: Beyond" startete am 21. Juli 2016 in deutschen Kinos.
> Ich hab den Film sogar mittlerweile schon seit zwei Jahren auf Bluray...



das ist der Titel des Videos, es steht nirgends dass das Video neu ist, nur dass es heute (bzw. gestern) häufig angeschaut wurde. Aber Hauptsache erstmal meckern (Schlaganfall-Spruch) statt bißchen nachdenken. Dann hättest du es vielleicht bemerkt dass das alles die Videotitel sind und keine Beschreibungen derer auf aktueller Zeit.


----------



## Minihul (27. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ist der Titel des Videos, es steht nirgends dass das Video neu ist, nur dass es heute (bzw. gestern) häufig angeschaut wurde. Aber Hauptsache erstmal meckern (Schlaganfall-Spruch) statt bißchen nachdenken. Dann hättest du es vielleicht bemerkt dass das alles die Videotitel sind und keine Beschreibungen derer auf aktueller Zeit.



Naja, aber baldiger Kinostart ist wohl auch nicht ganz richtig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Januar 2019)

Minihul schrieb:


> Naja, aber baldiger Kinostart ist wohl auch nicht ganz richtig



Zu dem Zeitpunkt als das Video hochgeladen wurde, war das richtig. Wir ändern ja nicht nachträglich den Titel des Videos.

Diese Sammelmeldung hier wird übrigens vom System völlig automatisch mit den meistgeklickten Videos der letzten 24h generiert.
Da macht kein Redakteur was dran.

Warum jetzt Jahre später ein so alter Trailer plötzlich wieder so viel Klicks einfährt, um hier zu landen, ist das eigentlich Mysterium an der Sache.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum jetzt Jahre später ein so alter Trailer plötzlich wieder so viel Klicks einfährt, um hier zu landen, ist das eigentlich Mysterium an der Sache.



Vielleicht weil ihr den Trailer in einer der neusten Star Trek Meldungen drin habt? 

http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Trek-Brands-138540/News/kinofilm-quentin-tarantino-paramount-1274073/


----------



## matrixfehler (22. August 2019)

Final Fantasy VII-Remake mit DEUTSCHER Sprachausgabe?
Ich bekomme die Tür nicht zu. Wie viele Jahre hab ich darüber gemeckert, dass SquareEnix doch endlich mal nicht nur englische Synchronstimmen nutzen soll.
Wie geil ist das denn bitte?
Jetzt muss das Spiel nur noch für den PC erscheinen...


----------



## lokokokode (24. September 2019)

*Warum nicht gleich...*

Na, die Kraft zum Meckern hättest du ins Lernen der englischen Sprache stecken können.


----------



## incredibele (2. November 2020)

Später Kommentar die Erste :

Mass Effect 3...
Kann mich noch gut erinnern.
Ich war total enttäuscht von den "verschiedenen" Enden und meine Frau konnte es leider nicht verstehen..
Noch schlimmer war dann Mass Effect Andromeda.
Riesendownload, Riesenfreiheit.
Ich bekam einfach keinen Zugang zu dem Spiel.
Vielleicht bin ich zu alt aber ich finde  je mehr grafische Möglichkeiten die Entwickler haben umso mehr setzten Sie auf aufgeblähte Welten mit nochmehr Inhalt, besserer Grafik etc. und vergessen das wichtigste: Eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen oder den Spieler gut zu unterhalten.
Nur meine Meinung .


----------



## incredibele (2. November 2020)

Später Kommentar die Zweite:

War aber sehr interessant zu sehen wie sich auch bei den Videospielen bzw. Computerspielen alles wiederholt.
Gute Serien oder Spiele kommen immer wieder.
In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim zocken!


----------



## Wamboland (17. Januar 2021)

Hab ich was verpasst? Galactic Civilization III ist doch schon uralt? .. 2015 oder so? Wieso gibt es da dann einen Trailer zu und was soll da neu sein? ... Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Januar 2021)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Galactic Civilization III ist doch schon uralt? .. 2015 oder so? Wieso gibt es da dann einen Trailer zu und was soll da neu sein? ... Ich bin verwirrt.



Dieser Artikel stellt sich ja permanent selbst zusammen, indem er die meist geschauten Videos zusammenfasst.
Nun, warum wurde der sechs Jahre alte Trailer zu Galactic Civilizations 3 zuletzt so oft geschaut, dass er hier auftaucht?
Ganz einfach, weil er in der Meldung über das neue kostenlose Epic-Store-Spiel eingebaut ist, welches nun einmal Galactic Civilizations 3 ist: https://www.pcgames.de/Epic-Games-S...kostenlose-Spiel-fuer-naechste-Woche-1365107/
Mysterium gelöst.


----------



## flloyd (13. April 2021)

Schön das es endlich voran geht mit "Star Trek: Beyond".


----------



## The-Unliving (9. Mai 2021)

Geholt! wann spielen weis ned.. Oricalci mal sehen nach Risen3..
Hauptsache gold


----------



## bligg (6. September 2021)

Schade dieses Far Cry spricht mich diesmal überhaupt nicht an!


----------



## breakdancer071 (16. Januar 2022)

So ein Jammer mit die Siedler!


----------

